# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مباحث عمومی دلفی و پاسکال >  نحوه تبدیل فارسی ویندوز به داس دیسکت بیمه

## khoshblagh

با سلام خدمت دوستان
دوستانی که برنامه حقوق و دستمزد ساختند میدانند که اداره بیمه جدولهای نهایی را به صورت dbf فاکس و یا تکس تحت داس تحویل میگیرند. بنابر این برای برنامه فاکس تحت داس مشکلی نیست . ولی برای برنامه های تحت ویندوز باید کانورت اطلاعات انجام گردد.  برنامه ارائه شده توسط سازمان تامین اجتماعی این کانورت را انجام میدهد. سئوال من این است که آن برنامه طی چه فرایندی این تبدیل را انجام میدهد. البته بیشتر دنبال دانستن نحوه تبدیل فارسی ویندوز به فارسی تحت داس آن برنامه هستم.متشکرم.

----------


## دلفــي

*تابع Windows String To Dos String* 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=190417

----------


## khoshblagh

> *تابع Windows String To Dos String* 
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=190417


 با تشکر از پاسختان
میشه یک نمونه ارائه دهید. متشکرم

----------


## دلفــي

این هم مثال :


Edit1.Text := WinToDosStr('رشته مورد نظر در ویندوز');

که با این کار معادل کلمه وارد شده در محیط داس در Edit1.Text  قرار می گیرد .

موفق باشید ...

----------


## khoshblagh

> این هم مثال :
> 
> 
> Edit1.Text := WinToDosStr('رشته مورد نظر در ویندوز');
> 
> که با این کار معادل کلمه وارد شده در محیط داس در Edit1.Text  قرار می گیرد .
> 
> موفق باشید ...


با سلام خدمت شما من نتوانستم این تابع را استفاده نمایم . احتمالا باید یونیتی به بخش یوزز فرم اضافه نمایم. اگر حدس من درست است اسم آن یونیت چیست؟ متشکرم

----------


## دلفــي

> با سلام خدمت شما من نتوانستم این تابع را استفاده نمایم . احتمالا باید یونیتی به بخش یوزز فرم اضافه نمایم. اگر حدس من درست است اسم آن یونیت چیست؟ متشکرم


نه یونیت خاصی لازم نیست ، من یه مثال برات آپلود کردم از فایل ضمیمه دانلود کن

موفق باشید ...

----------


## khoshblagh

> نه یونیت خاصی لازم نیست ، من یه مثال برات آپلود کردم از فایل ضمیمه دانلود کن
> ...


با سلام خدمت جناب آقای طالبی
با کمک شما توانستم اطلاعات جدول بانک اکسس را کانورت نمایم. سپس جدول را با فرمت dbf ذخیره و فایل بوجود آمده را در محیط فاکس پرو تحت داس باز کردم ولی متاسفانه کانورت انجام شده صحیح نمیباشد. البته در محیط داس من از فارسی ساز سپند استفاده مینمایم. خواهشمندم به نظر شما مشکل کجاست؟ فایل را ضمیمه مینمایم. متشکرم

----------


## دلفــي

> با سلام خدمت جناب آقای طالبی
> با کمک شما توانستم اطلاعات جدول بانک اکسس را کانورت نمایم. سپس جدول را با فرمت dbf ذخیره و فایل بوجود آمده را در محیط فاکس پرو تحت داس باز کردم ولی متاسفانه کانورت انجام شده صحیح نمیباشد. البته در محیط داس من از فارسی ساز سپند استفاده مینمایم. خواهشمندم به نظر شما مشکل کجاست؟ فایل را ضمیمه مینمایم. متشکرم


شما عملیات تبدیل رو اشتباه انجام دادید , من اینجا یه برنامه آپلود می کنم که مخصوص همین کاره ، برای مشاهده توضیحات تکمیلی به بخش پیامهای خصوصی خودت یه سری بزن .

موفق باشید ...

----------


## fotrosi

با سلام خدمت دوستان
آقا دلفی عزیز من به این تابع در C#‎ احتیاج دارم، میشه لطف کرده و اونو تبدیل به Dll کنید و برا دانلود اینجا بگذارید
با تشکر

----------


## m_r_moini

دوست عزيز در صورت امكان پسورد فايل‌هاي زيپ شده را هم بگوئيد .
با تشكر معيني

----------


## K.Mohammadreza

نیاز به برنامهیا تابع خاصی برای تامین اجتماعی نیست، خود تامین اجتماعی برنامه مخصوصی داره بنام ListDisk که میتونید از سایتشون دانلود کنید و استفاده کنید

----------


## abaloudeh

سلام دوست عزیز
من یک سیستم حقوق دستمزد دارم کار میکنم
با مشکل شما در خصوص ساختن دیسکت بیمه مواجه هستم
به یک تابع جهت کانورت رشته ویندوز به رشته داس ایران سیستم نیاز دارم
درصورتیکه این مسئله رو حل کردین به من کمک کنید.
با تشکر 
a.baloudeh@gmail.com a.baloudeh@yahoo.com

----------


## دلفــي

> دوست عزيز در صورت امكان پسورد فايل‌هاي زيپ شده را هم بگوئيد .
> با تشكر معيني


Password
alireza
به جاي دو حرف اول و آخر (a) در alireza حرف (@) را قرار دهيد

----------


## fotrosi

با سلام 
دوستان به لینک زیر هم یه سری بزنید خیلی خوب کارشده:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=142368

----------


## dolatiid

باسلام ، یعنی سایت برنامه نویسان دلفی با این همه سابقه یک تابع ندارد که متن فارسی رو به ویندوز و بالعکس تبدیل کند؟

----------


## (امید)

> نه یونیت خاصی لازم نیست ، من یه مثال برات آپلود کردم از فایل ضمیمه دانلود کن
> 
> موفق باشید ...


درود بر شما

----------


## mjhejazifard

سلام علیکم دوستان و هموطنان عالم و فرهیخته ...... من به یک مبدل نیاز دارم .... به این صورت بتوان فایل اکسل با متون فارسی را به فرمت  dbf تبدیل نمود بطوری که در مشاهده فایل در فاکس پرو یا سیستم داس فارس خوانا باشد ...... چنانچه دوستان در این زمینه میتوانند این حقیر را یاری دهند به ایمیل من به آدرس زیر پیام دهند .... مرهون و سپاسگزار الطاف شما 

آدرس ایمیل من                                                                    mjhejazifard@gmail.com

----------

